# BMX vendors for this year Ann Arbor Meet



## pkleppert (Mar 12, 2017)

To all the BMX collectors:

We are designating Bldg. "G" to BMX vendors beginning with this years Swap Meet. After 12 years the Minibike show is moving to the Royal Oak Farmer's Market on May 7, 2017

This  building is now part of the Ann Arbor Meet again and we are extending an invitation to all the BMX collectors to get one of the 12 new swap spaces in this beautiful bldg. There are also a couple of outdoor spaces at the building available also.

Please remember, once you reserve a space for


 the show it is forever yours until you give it up.  

Any questions, please call or email us. 248-642-6639 or bikeshow@aol.com

Thanks, Paul and Anne Kleppert


----------

